# Will Sub in Central Ohio



## rdenman (Oct 15, 2003)

New to Plowsite and this business.

I am a "Greenie". Never Plowed before, used to ride with a buddy when he plowed, so I have the concept down.. 

Have been in Management for 18 years, last 11 as V.P. of Telcom Business and needed a career change. 

Not looking to compete, not starting a snow plow business, just looking for side work. 


2004 Ford SD Crew Diesel

Purchasing 8' Plow within next 30 days.


So if interested in a "Greenie" let me know.

Bob:waving:


----------

